# Early morning Crappie 7-18-19



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I stopped fishing at 7:30 AM this morning with a limit of crappie. Too hot folks. Go early. Albino Shad color.






My friend Star came by with her two dogs and took a picture. She will probably post it.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Could not help myself! How far did you have to cast????


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Humm....distance casting to crappies?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

dsurf said:


> Humm....distance casting to crappies?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

Having a limit on crappies is un-American!!


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I get a kick out of going to the lake and pendulum casting a 13' rod with a 4 oz. lead, a drum rig and a chunk of hotdog for catfish.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Matt Bizarro said:


> I get a kick out of going to the lake and pendulum casting a 13' rod with a 4 oz. lead, a drum rig and a chunk of hotdog for catfish.


Now you might be on to something there.:fishing:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

?? I caught them in 2' to 5' of water. I would never wast my time with that rig. You guys are kidding, right?


----------

